# Vacation Salary Teacher



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

Started in new position April 2015 in a private school - international hire.
Still no visa, medical card or labor contract - only signed offer apparently

Contract states - all ADEC calendared holidays and public holidays nothing about prorata holidays. So I was a bit confused when other staff said don't expect to get paid!

To be honest I never imagined I wouldn't be paid my full salary during the summer vacation and offer letter never said anything about prorata holiday pay? In fact I had never heard about this before - who would start a job in April knowing they wouldn't be paid their full salary for two months? I wouldn't have accepted the job if I had known this.

I have researched and labor law apparently says a minimum of 2 days per month worked but how can this apply to teachers?

Teachers have no choice as to when and for how long they can take as vacation - this is stipulated by ADEC and the MOE. My offer letter (contract the school says) states they follow Labor law, ADEC or MOE guidelines which private schools should follow. Under ADEC teachers have a minimum of 45 days + public holidays and MOE 60 for summer vacation alone. Can they calculate my vacation salary on just 2.5 days? This doesn't seem accurate to me.... and as in previous jobs pro rata only applied at the end of the contract and was calculated on 3.75 days per month...

Having searched the internet I have only been able to find one such thread - which I think shows this cant be a real problem here with teachers in general.

The finance mafia run the school - we have no HR department. I have been requesting a breakdown of my July and August salary since before we broke up for the summer vacation and just this week received a few calculations on a slip of paper. 

I have had no support in monthly visa runs - costs I have had to pay for.
Been told that any medical expenses cant be claimed from the school.
Have not received relocation allowance or flights.

Any advice or experience with this would be very helpful....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

No visa/UAE card is shocking, you're working illegally. You do know that? And I thought medical care HAS to be covered by your employer.

I'd contact MOL asap - but also expect to be going back to blighty. 

Have you considered looking for a new job?


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

No Visa? Your entry permit must have expired by now so yes, working illegally. Do you have your passport or does your employer? Seems fishy.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I was faced with exactly the same scenario a couple of years ago. I too started teaching in April and was not paid for my summer holidays. Sadly, despite contacting MOL I was stuck with no salary for the summer because of the pro rata issue!
Are you on a local or international contract? If it's local, I am aware that there can by a delay when applying for your labour card, I didn't get mine until October which delayed car loans etc. I would most certainly be chasing when your admin team get back in. Good luck with your issues, hopefully they will be resolved soon.


----------



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you for the info....

So really no point me pushing for summer pay even though another colleague who started the same time got his fully salary - travel allowance...

International contract - but there are very few of us...and no more to be taken...think we are too expensive for them...

No real admin team just a finance department and they are really not very helpful...


----------



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

*Thank you*



iggles said:


> No visa/UAE card is shocking, you're working illegally. You do know that? And I thought medical care HAS to be covered by your employer.
> 
> I'd contact MOL asap - but also expect to be going back to blighty.
> 
> Have you considered looking for a new job?


Thank you for the advice...

Yes I know it is illegal but I think lots of companies do this...

Medical will when they eventually sort out my labor card and visa - today he says another 3 weeks at least.... Really never has took this long before...

New job I think is a high probability....

Duno how they get away with doing exactly what they want to save money....


----------



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

*Very Fishy!*



helsgaub said:


> No Visa? Your entry permit must have expired by now so yes, working illegally. Do you have your passport or does your employer? Seems fishy.


Yes I know...like many of us....

Do have my passport but nearly 5 months waiting for my visa and labor card....


----------



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

*No Vacation Pay*

Really I would love to know how common it is for teachers not to be paid if they start part way through an Academic year?

I have been here 7 years and never experienced or heard about this before....

What teacher would knowingly accept a position where they know they wont be paid for the summer vacation - or will get 2 days prorata for every month worked.

2 days doesnt even equate to the given 45 minimum days set by ADEC or the 60+ by the MOE....

Very confused...


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

I am surprised that you are faced with these challenges on an international contract! If a colleague of yours has been paid for the summer and was employed at the same time and under the same circumstances I would certainly be making a fuss.
I have ever heard of any of my friends on international contracts having to do visa runs! It does, I'm afraid, sound very odd! I would be asking for advise as it seems under the current arrangement you have absolutely no protection! 
I was sponsored by my husband on his visa, hence the local contract. The school/company are your sponsors and are therefore responsible...don't stop asking questions until your situation is resolved, would be my advise! Best of luck.


----------



## ADteacher (Aug 19, 2015)

*Naive Teacher??*



Emaroyds said:


> I am surprised that you are faced with these challenges on an international contract! If a colleague of yours has been paid for the summer and was employed at the same time and under the same circumstances I would certainly be making a fuss.
> I have ever heard of any of my friends on international contracts having to do visa runs! It does, I'm afraid, sound very odd! I would be asking for advise as it seems under the current arrangement you have absolutely no protection!
> I was sponsored by my husband on his visa, hence the local contract. The school/company are your sponsors and are therefore responsible...don't stop asking questions until your situation is resolved, would be my advise! Best of luck.



Thanks for the advice

I have never been in this situation before either - but thinking maybe I was a bit naive...

My contract just says all ADEC and government hols...nothing about prorata holiday pay... really I cant find many comments anywhere so I have a feeling its not a big problem here...
The person that got paid though said he got it written in his offer letter - really though I never thought to ask cos I just presumed I would be paid... Pretty bad seeing as most teachers work during the summer on preparation....
I think I have a problem though because I cant go the ministry of labor for advice because I don't have a visa or labor card....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

your in a difficult position. you need to get paid, but you dont want trouble. Do you have any one at work (in a senior position) to speak to? 


The last thing you want to do is work all summer and not get paid. Who pays your accommodation btw? I forgot if this was mentioned


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Unfortunately, because you don't have a visa, your offer letter/letter of appointment means nothing. For MoL to do anything, you'll need an Arabic contract. That's what really dictates your employment. Other than to report them for not arranging your visa and holding your passport (I think that's what you said), I don't think there's much you can do. Frankly speaking, you don't really want them to give you a visa because it doesn't sound like they're good employers if they don't stand by their word. If you get your visa, which will only be valid from the date of issue, which is likely to be around now, you're going to be stuck with them for the next two to three years. I'd say cut your losses, say you need your passport urgently for something legal at home, don't return it, and immediately look for another job.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Emaroyds said:


> I am surprised that you are faced with these challenges on an international contract! If a colleague of yours has been paid for the summer and was employed at the same time and under the same circumstances I would certainly be making a fuss.
> I have ever heard of any of my friends on international contracts having to do visa runs! It does, I'm afraid, sound very odd! I would be asking for advise as it seems under the current arrangement you have absolutely no protection!
> I was sponsored by my husband on his visa, hence the local contract. The school/company are your sponsors and are therefore responsible...don't stop asking questions until your situation is resolved, would be my advise! Best of luck.


Teachers on international contracts may need to do a visa run if they haven't entered on an employment visa and the process is started after entry. Many have to do it but generally it's only one visa run and costs covered by the school as well as organised.

If you enter mid way during a school year you are not paid fully for summer holidays and annual flight won't be until the full year. 

Unfortunately, without a contract they are doing what they like with you which is unethical and not an education environment you want to be in. As BedouGirl mentioned....cut your losses and find another school where you can ensure this experience helps you negotiate a correct package.
Even though the school year is about to start many schools have non starters in staff so put your name down with an agency or email your CV to the Deputy or Principals.


----------



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am suprised we are almost in the same boat. This is my experience: 

My new job (teaching) started in April and was informed that we ( company and myself) will sign the contract after a month. Unfortunately, it did not happen as the employer decided to postpone the employment visa process till my return this September. So technically speaking, I was working illegally on a tourist visa. 

For the 2 months of summer holiday, I was not given a salary but my employer paid for my airline ticket for this september from UK to UAE. As for the return trip home (UK), I have to fork out my own monies. Looking at the financial situation of the company, I don't think my colleagues are being paid during the summer holiday. 

Although I am bound to return, the company has yet to send an offer letter and entry visa. They claimed its too late to prepare them. 

Personally, I wonder if I should return as I feel that the company is not genuine. 

Have you thought of applying for another job? I hope you would be able to find a good solution for your situation.  






ADteacher said:


> Started in new position April 2015 in a private school - international hire.
> Still no visa, medical card or labor contract - only signed offer apparently
> 
> Contract states - all ADEC calendared holidays and public holidays nothing about prorata holidays. So I was a bit confused when other staff said don't expect to get paid!
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Bloomindale said:


> Hi, I am suprised we are almost in the same boat. This is my experience: My new job (teaching) started in April and was informed that we ( company and myself) will sign the contract after a month. Unfortunately, it did not happen as the employer decided to postpone the employment visa process till my return this September. So technically speaking, I was working illegally on a tourist visa. For the 2 months of summer holiday, I was not given a salary but my employer paid for my airline ticket for this september from UK to UAE. As for the return trip home (UK), I have to fork out my own monies. Looking at the financial situation of the company, I don't think my colleagues are being paid during the summer holiday. Although I am bound to return, the company has yet to send an offer letter and entry visa. They claimed its too late to prepare them. Personally, I wonder if I should return as I feel that the company is not genuine. Have you thought of applying for another job? I hope you would be able to find a good solution for your situation.


If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't bother coming back. What can they do? They employed you illegally. They're not going to chase you for the cost of your flight. Write to them and say you are declining their offer. I've got a feeling they can't get visas, it could be their license is blocked for some reason or simply that they don't have the funds to pay the deposits and the fees.


----------



## Bloomindale (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi BedouGirl,

Thanks for your comment. 

Apart from working illegally, I was also requested by the employer to lie to the authority if they found out that I am working on a tourist visa. 

The reason for my visa delay is because the company is uncertain if I am worth the price. Just to let you know, my salary is below the average of what a regular british teacher would earn in the UAE and my accommodation is not provided. 

Honestly, I do not wish to return. But the thoughts of no return seems irresponsible on my part and I feel guilty for breaking a promise. 

I wish I could be as tough as you. 





BedouGirl said:


> If I was in your shoes, I wouldn't bother coming back. What can they do? They employed you illegally. They're not going to chase you for the cost of your flight. Write to them and say you are declining their offer. I've got a feeling they can't get visas, it could be their license is blocked for some reason or simply that they don't have the funds to pay the deposits and the fees.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bloomindale said:


> Hi BedouGirl,
> 
> Thanks for your comment.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Breaking a promise is nothing to what they have done by employing you without a valid visa!
Run for the hills with a totally clean conscience!
I hope you find a better job with an honest school.
Whatever you do - I would not recommend going back to your previous employer - it sounds like they are giving you very dubious excuses for not processing your visa and employing you on a proper, legal basis.
As a British teacher - you should be aiming for a salary of around 12,000 per month plus provided accommodation - as a minimum.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Breaking a promise is nothing to what they have done by employing you without a valid visa! Run for the hills with a totally clean conscience! I hope you find a better job with an honest school. Whatever you do - I would not recommend going back to your previous employer - it sounds like they are giving you very dubious excuses for not processing your visa and employing you on a proper, legal basis. As a British teacher - you should be aiming for a salary of around 12,000 per month plus provided accommodation - as a minimum. Cheers Steve


Sadly, your conscience may be your downfall. Your employers don't seem to have one. Do the right thing for yourself and your future. AND kudos to you, you remind me of my Dad. He was also one of life's gentlemen. If he shook on a deal, that was it! Sadly, particularly, these days, people like yourself are a rarity. Don't lose that, but tether it with reality and be conscious of your own security.


----------



## Emaroyds (Apr 18, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Sadly, your conscience may be your downfall. Your employers don't seem to have one. Do the right thing for yourself and your future. AND kudos to you, you remind me of my Dad. He was also one of life's gentlemen. If he shook on a deal, that was it! Sadly, particularly, these days, people like yourself are a rarity. Don't lose that, but tether it with reality and be conscious of your own security.


I'm afraid I have to agree with BedouGirl and Steve.
Your promise was made based on the conditions that were promised to you and have yet to be fulfilled therefore I wouldn't feel too pressured to fulfil your end of a broken deal. Sadly, it is occasionally necessary to make a stand to protect your own interests and those of the future employees of a school/business such as yours.
My husband was once told, when discussing a salary package with an embarrassed company's HR manager; 'while we can employee people on this package it will not be changed'.
I wonder if that is the attitude your school has adopted. If you continue to accept second best will they really look to improve your circumstances?
I hope for your sake they do, as it seems to me that you have the kind of integrity they could learn from!
Good luck and best wishes for a more positive year.


----------

